# Looking to make new friends in Auckland



## sheffield76

Hi

I will be moving to Auckland in 8 weeks time and was looking to make new friends, meet up with people when I get there. 

I am 36 years old and come from Sheffield in the UK. In my spare time I enjoy playing sports, going out to bars and clubs, and am also looking forward to exploring NZ. If anyone would like to chat online, maybe meet up when I arrive in Auckland, feel free to drop me a line. 

Thanks, Mark


----------



## topcat83

sheffield76 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be moving to Auckland in 8 weeks time and was looking to make new friends, meet up with people when I get there.
> 
> I am 36 years old and come from Sheffield in the UK. In my spare time I enjoy playing sports, going out to bars and clubs, and am also looking forward to exploring NZ. If anyone would like to chat online, maybe meet up when I arrive in Auckland, feel free to drop me a line.
> 
> Thanks, Mark


Hi Mark
Make one more post or people won't be able to send you a private message 
If you like sports, you're in! There are more sports clubs here than you can shake a stick at! What sports do you play?


----------



## sheffield76

topcat83 said:


> Hi Mark
> Make one more post or people won't be able to send you a private message
> If you like sports, you're in! There are more sports clubs here than you can shake a stick at! What sports do you play?



Thanks for your message topcat. I enjoy playing football (five a side) and also golf. I would like to join a five a side team, and also join a golf society in the Auckland region. 

Thanks

Mark


----------

